# LeRoy....



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

"Brown, brown, Leroy Brown....
Baddest man in the whole damn town...."

Baby boy... I miss you already. And though I know the pain in you is gone, for me, it's just starting. 
The second boy of my ten, first crowntail, first orange. You are my little child, no matter what your scales look like, or how big your tail is. 
You Are Mine. And in my heart, forever you'll stay.
Baby boy, momma loves you.



Too soon, too gone. I miss you.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.:-(


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Aww, a beautiful memorial for I'm sure what was a beautiful fish. Rest in peace, LeRoy.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, he is my avatar picture.


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

A beauty indeed


----------

